# High Tier Normie, Chadlite or Chad??????????????



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

My analysis:

*Strengths:

-*- Mandible length

- Mandibular development (Lower jaw)

- Forward growth of mandible

- Ramus height- Square masculine chin

- Bones are popping. Robust.

- Skull- Masculine sloped forehead

- Gonial angle

- Pronounced masculine nose in proportion with face

- Hair despite the dodgy hairline

- Sexually dimorphic

- No recession on chin, mandible, maxilla or anywhere

- Bone-positioning is very good overall and giving off good harmony

*Slightly above-average features:*

- Somewhat deep-set eyes- Lips- Maxillary development (Upper jaw)

- Forward growth of maxilla

- Proportions. Upper, middle & lower facial thirds harmonious.

- Slightly long midface works on your skull etc.

- Upper part of cheekbones

*Average features:*

- Pheno type

- Eye colour and width- Eyebrows- Lower part of cheekbones- Slightly below average features:- Bite is ever so slightly over-bitten

- Palate width

*Slightly below average features*

- Upper eye-lid exposure. Hence you're squinting to hide it

*Weaknesses:*

- Hairline (Significant in decreasing rating)

- Slight overbite that disrupts harmony

*Rating: 6.5/10 Ruggedly handsome dude 1 in 15*

Dimorphic robust looking with good structural bone harmony. Positioning of bones very good on a skull that has near to ideal width and length. Eye-area could be better.









Agree disagree?


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jan 13, 2022)

Tagliafico 6 wtf. If Tagliafico 6 then this guy definitely 6.5. I still thought barely Chadlite at first though.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorken said:


> Tagliafico 6 wtf. If Tagliafico 6 then this guy definitely 6.5. I still thought barely Chadlite at first though.



My man's 188cm

Definite Chadlite


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> View attachment 1491967
> 
> 
> View attachment 1491969
> ...


tbh i wouldve rated MTN because of hairline, no ogee curve and no collagen

looks low class as well


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jan 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> My man's 188cm
> 
> Definite Chadlite


both TRM/PSL rate just face though tbh. He's like 5psl+ but not by much


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> My man's 188cm
> 
> Definite Chadlite


u take height into account when rating?


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 13, 2022)

HTN imo

lacks pretty features and harmony


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> HTN imo
> 
> lacks pretty features and harmony



Doesn't pass threshold for ruggedly handsome Chadlite mark?

His eye-area lacks striking pretty boy features. Agree


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Doesn't pass threshold for ruggedly handsome Chadlite mark?


Maybe from the side but his frontal is bad imo

Just not a pleasant face to look at

And why is he frowning in every pic jfl

A tan would ascend him


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 13, 2022)

Hard htn just cuz he kinda looks offputting and statuelike. Lower hairline and chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 13, 2022)

Squinting his eyes very hard.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Maybe from the side but his frontal is bad imo
> 
> Just not a pleasant face to look at
> 
> And why is he frowning in every pic jfl



He is frowning because man knows he got dem upper eyelid exposures


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Hard htn just cuz he kinda looks offputting and statuelike. Lower hairline and chadlite



He lacks any soft features which will put western Staceys off

Not Eastern though

I can see an intellectual Eastern European Stacey being on his case

Pheno sharing and ruggedness


----------



## .👽. (Jan 13, 2022)

carried by his side profile which is chaddy. 

front looks meh


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 13, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> He lacks any soft features which will put western Staceys off
> 
> Not Eastern though
> 
> ...


He looks like someone from an old russian painting tbh. Has one of those old faces


----------



## Slob (Jan 13, 2022)

No harmony, balding or round hairline, weird lips, UEE and raped collagen stop him from being anything more than HTN. 
Highly dimorphic bone structure is his biggest halo.


----------



## NarrowJaw (Jan 13, 2022)

high tier normie, bordering on chadlite but not quite there, although these pictures are kinda bad, i can imagine him being slightly better looking irl. below average eye area and low fwhr are his main weaknesses. his midface actually isn't long at all, not even long-ish, it's his low fwhr that makes it seem so
btw the 3rd pic is also a bit frauded, he's tilting his head upwards and to the side to make his mandible body and ramus seem stronger but overall it's still a great lower 3rd, which is his key feature


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

Your account has been permanently suspended for using alternate accounts to evade a subreddit ban.



> Your comment in r/truerateme is evading the ban you received from that subreddit on 2021-05-18 on a connected account. Moderators get to decide who can participate in their subreddits. Using alternate account(s) to circumvent a subreddit ban makes it more difficult for moderators to effectively run their communities and is a violation of Reddit's rules.


This is an automated message; responses will not be received by Reddit admins.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## M3R (Jan 13, 2022)

HTN, something is missing, maybe harmony? His features are good alone. I don't like his eyes though. 

From the front i even get MTN vibes. His 3/4th and side is good.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 13, 2022)

I think 6.25

good ratings bro

for sure 6.5-6.75 with good hairline


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

I see everyone's opinion on this one

I can see how the front view lacks something

It's the eye-area I think

Proof eye areas > jaw


----------



## mewslim (Jan 13, 2022)

He’s squinting so hard in every pic and his eye area still looks very mediocre which means that without the angry squint frown his eye area is subhuman. 5/10 MTN


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 13, 2022)

Lmao female user boys:






She must live in bud-bud-ding-ding land ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 14, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> View attachment 1491967
> 
> 
> View attachment 1491969
> ...


Crazy jaw, bad everything else


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 23, 2022)

Not gl enough.
Stop coping with numbers, unless you're going to improve your looks you're just either in the bl or gl territory, nothing in-between.


----------

